# Best Book Stand for the Kindle 2



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I know there are a lot of discussion lately about the BookGem but I'd like to get other recommendations before making a decision. Thanks!!!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

My stand is built into the cover. I bought a Speck Kindle cover, and there's a stand built into the inside of the front cover. Just pull it out and it stands. You can also use it as a book style cover. I couldn't decide which type of cover I wanted, and this fits the bill!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Any other comments please?


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I use a book stand I got from B&N. It was last summer so it looks like a little beach chair. Hey it was cute what can I say Some people use one of those wood/plastic plate holders. If you go to the store (office supply, Walmart, target etc) take your kindle with you and try them out.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I use the iZel and have really liked it. Especially how it can be unsnapped to lay flat and fit in my old Belkin Kindle pouch with the K2.






Although now that I have an Oberon, I don't know if I'll continue using it. Haven't decided if I'll sell my old Belkin case and the iZel or just keep them.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/elago-M1-stand-Multi-Media-Portable/dp/B001VNH9YA/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&s=wireless&qid=1265417584&sr=8-4

I've been thinking about this one. Not sure if it would be sturdy enough to hold it and not tip over. But I think it would work in landscape mode.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

911jason said:


> I use the iZel and have really liked it. Especially how it can be unsnapped to lay flat and fit in my old Belkin Kindle pouch with the K2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good video


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, good showing.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I use a "Book Hug" and love it. My Kindle (and Sony) feel more stable in it than some of the cheaper or more portable stands I tried. I had a coupon at one of the b&m bookstores so it was inexpensive.

It's not portable but its perfect for kitchen reading.

http://www.amazon.com/Book-hug-Hug/dp/B000WNGBRQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1265429538&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-3


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I think you're asking about people w/direct experience, and I don't have it with this, but thought I'd throw it into the mix so you had a lot of choices.
m-edge has one called the Flexstand Bookstand








also, their Platform cover turns into a book stand








(if you order from medgestore.com, you can get a 20% discount using the code "MTWITTER"

Thanks for the info on the Book Gem; I just went ahead and ordered one; I like that you can use it with or without a cover, and it got a lot of great reviews on Amazon and this Kindleboard thread. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,8265.0.html

I hope some of this is helpful; I'd love to know what you decide.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Boston said:


> I use a "Book Hug" and love it. My Kindle (and Sony) feel more stable in it than some of the cheaper or more portable stands I tried. I had a coupon at one of the b&m bookstores so it was inexpensive.
> 
> It's not portable but its perfect for kitchen reading.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Book-hug-Hug/dp/B000WNGBRQ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1265429538&tag=kbpst-20&sr=8-3


Kinda looks like they way a bible sits at church


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Hoosiermama said:


> My stand is built into the cover. I bought a Speck Kindle cover, and there's a stand built into the inside of the front cover. Just pull it out and it stands. You can also use it as a book style cover. I couldn't decide which type of cover I wanted, and this fits the bill!


How securely is the Kindle is held in the case in this product? I just bought a K2 (after I dropped my K1 flat on its face and broke the screen) so now I'm shopping for a new case. I've always wanted one that was both a cover and a bookstand and this looks really interesting. I used an M-Edge with my K1 and I loved how securely it held the device.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I have the JavoEDGE Kyoto flip cover, with the kickstand. 
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v163/ErinLindsey/stuff/?action=view&current=DSC03681.jpg


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I ended up ordering the Book Gem and got it yesterday. I love it! Holds the Kindle very securely.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> How securely is the Kindle is held in the case in this product? I just bought a K2 (after I dropped my K1 flat on its face and broke the screen) so now I'm shopping for a new case. I've always wanted one that was both a cover and a bookstand and this looks really interesting. I used an M-Edge with my K1 and I loved how securely it held the device.


It's very secure in this case. The case is nicely padded, and I like the feel of it. Amazon's site calls the cover "leatherette" and Speck's says it's leather, so I'm not sure which it is (or what the heck "leatherette" is!), but it feels good.

It's really secure in the case. I've dropped it from waist height while in the case with no damage (not intentionally--I'm a klutz!). There's a bottom rail that the K2 slides into, and rails along the side to keep it from sliding. At the top left, there's a clip. Just pull up slightly and the K2 slides right out.










I had really debated over which case I wanted--an Oberon, an M-Edge, etc., and then saw this case during the CES coverage here. I love that I can use it as a stand and read while I eat lunch at work, or use it book style.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

ErinLindsey said:


> I have the JavoEDGE Kyoto flip cover, with the kickstand.
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v163/ErinLindsey/stuff/?action=view&current=DSC03681.jpg


Thanks, I think this is what I'm looking for. Although I liked my K1 M-edge, this time I'm looking forward to getting one that is "prettier" yet not too expensive.  I especially like the Cherry Blossom pattern in cocoa and I like that it is cloth rather than leather. I also like that the interior is kind of like a skin so that I don't have to buy a separate one.


----------



## Joey (Feb 13, 2010)

I am using this Mivizu cover http://www.amazon.com/Purple-Mivizu-Amazon-Kindle-Leather/dp/B002XYXSE6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&qid=1266078914&sr=8-2.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I think you're asking about people w/direct experience, and I don't have it with this, but thought I'd throw it into the mix so you had a lot of choices.
> m-edge has one called the Flexstand Bookstand


I got this one for Christmas and I absolutely love it. Very secure and adaptable. Actually, I got the wrong one, it's for the smaller Sony but I didn't realize it at first. The top corner pieces don't reach all the way to the top of my K2, but they still hold it up in the back and it sits solidly.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I love my Javoedge case for my Kindle. I'm actually reading it today using the stand. I like to crochet and knit while I read, and standing it on my desk with the kickstand makes it a lot easier to read.

I used to read regular books while crocheting, but hated that I had to put something across the top of the book to keep the pages from closing on me, and it was always kind of uncomfortable to try to coordinate my hands with turning the pages and trying to crochet. Plus, it looks great on my brand new desk that I had built before Christmas.



worktolive said:


> Thanks, I think this is what I'm looking for. Although I liked my K1 M-edge, this time I'm looking forward to getting one that is "prettier" yet not too expensive.  I especially like the Cherry Blossom pattern in cocoa and I like that it is cloth rather than leather. I also like that the interior is kind of like a skin so that I don't have to buy a separate one.


----------

